# Schwerkraft(filter)system



## Klaus-Hilden (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meinem ersten Post und der Antworten darauf habe ich mich nun doch entschlossen, ein reines Schwerkraftfiltersystem zu bauen. Dazu habe ich vorerst 3 Fragen :
Der künftige Teich soll ca. 1,20 - 1,30 m tief werden. Die " Filter " kammer soll eine Tiefe von ca. 1,4 - 1,5 m haben, bedingt durch die Höhe der größten Regentonne plus Reinigungsablauf.
Muss ich die Zuführung vom BA in einer geraden Linie ( Schema I ),also in ca 1,3 -1,4 m Tiefe in die Filterkammer führen oder kann ich die Leitung auch schräg nach oben zur Kammer verlegen und dann in der Kammer nach unten verspringen ? ( Schema II ) Die Leitung würde jedoch unterhalb des Teichwasserspiegels verlaufen.

Ist es besser jeweils ein Rohr vom BA und eins vom Skimmer in die Kammer zu führen oder kann ich beide mittels eines Abzweiges verbinden und dann nur noch ein Rohr in die Kammer zu führen ?

Meine letzte Frage für Heute ? : Vom BA aus gesehen, kommt die Muffe als erstes oder das Rohrende ( Stabilität der Rohrverbindung )

Danke im Voraus !
Klaus


----------



## Doedi (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

Hallo Klaus,
bin in diesem Frühjahr auch mit meinem Teichbau angefangen.Habe mich auch wie du für einen Schwerkraftfilter entschieden.Mein Teich ist auch 1,2Meter tief.Ja jetzt die Frage mit dem Rohr.Kommt darauf an wie du den Filter bestücken willst.Mein Filter ist nur 70cm hoch hat 4 Kammern und 1,2meter lang.Mein Anschlußrohr kommt an der ersten Kammer etwa 1/3 von der Oberkante an.Voller Rohrdurchmesser 110KG-Rohr.1.Kammer=Filterbürsten.2.Kammer=Filtermatten.3.Kammer=Bio-Balls.4.Kammer=Pumpe.Wenn du an der Ersten Kammer das Rohr zu weit unten anschließt,haben die Filterbürsten kaum Wirkung.Beim Bodenablauf habe ich das Rohrende in den Ablauf eingeklebt und bin dann mit dem Muffenende weiter bis zum Filter.Bis jetzt Funktioniert diese Methode einwandfrei.

Gruß Michael


----------



## matzeed7 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

also ich würde die erste vatiante nehmen, da ja sonst der schwere dreck vom teichboden bergsteigen muss


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

Hallo Michael, ich wollte für die Grobfilterung einen einfachen Vortex aus einer Regentonne bauen. Ist zwar nach dem Lesen entsprechender Threads in diesem Forum nicht mehr zeitgemäß, bzw. nicht sehr effektiv.Ich möchte es trotzdem ersteinmal so probieren.
Laut Bauanleitung erfolgt der Wassereinlauf im unteren Drittel der Tonne, also zwischen 0 und ca. 30 Zentimetern bei der Tonnenhöhe von 1 m. Wenn ich das Rohr unterhalb des Teichwasserspiegels (Schema II ) in die Kammer einleite und dann nach unten verspringe müsste es doch funktionieren ( kommunizierende Röhren ? )?
Wenn es bei dir in der Reihenfolge Rohrende - Muffe funktioniert, werde ich es auch so machen. War mir dabei nicht so ganz sicher wegen der Dichtigkeit und der evtl. Verschmutzung / Zusetzung des Rohres an der Verbindung Muffe-Rohr.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Klaus


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde die erste vatiante nehmen, da ja sonst der schwere dreck vom teichboden bergsteigen muss



Hallo Matzeed7, 
klingt irgendwie logisch. Ich habe aber irgendwo in diesem Forum oder sonstwo im Netz einen Plan gesehen wo der Zulauf schräg in die Kammer geführt wurde.
Würde es trotzdem so funktionieren ?
Oder muss ich nun den Rohrschacht doch tiefer graben.  

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Klaus


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

Klaus,
lass doch den Vortex weg und bau nen Siebfilter als Vorfilter, 
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das Kosten sind, die ich im 
Nachhinein beim Teichbau nicht bereuen werde, oder gibt es ausser den Kosten einen anderen Grund warum Du den Vortex probieren möchtest. ? 

Wolf


----------



## Doedi (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

Hallo Klaus,
habe bei meinem Filterbau die gleichen Gedanken wie mazeed gemacht.Brauchte in der ankommenden Leitung nur zwei Schieber einbauen,so das ich die Leitung auch Rückspülen kann.Bei einem zu tief ankommenden Rohr sah ich immer die Gefahr das die Schmutzablagerungen am Filterboden dann nicht mehr den Wasserdurfluß voll Gewährleisten.Ansonsten ist die Idee von Wolf im Moment wohl die beste Variante.Nur Siebfilter muß fast jeden Tag je nach Feinheit des Siebes gereinigt werden.

MfG Michael


----------



## matzeed7 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

es gibt auch viele Leute die noch zusätzlich in die Bodenablaufverrohrung ein extra reinigungszugang verbauen. in diesem zugang ist es dann möglich ein
Bürste an einer Spirale direkt einführen zu können um das ganze System einfach reinigen zu können!


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus,
> lass doch den Vortex weg und bau nen Siebfilter als Vorfilter,
> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das Kosten sind, die ich im
> Nachhinein beim Teichbau nicht bereuen werde, oder gibt es ausser den Kosten einen anderen Grund warum Du den Vortex probieren möchtest. ?
> ...


Hallo Wolf,
 es gibt eigentlich zwei Gründe für den Vortex: zum einen Kostengründe, zum anderen ist es lt. Threads im Forum nicht einfach einen funktionierenden Siebfilter für ein Schwerkraftsystem zu bauen. Also bliebe doch nur kaufen - und das wollte ich am Anfang meiner Gartenteichkarriere   eigentlich vermeiden.

MfG
Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

Hi Klaus,



			
				Klaus-Hilden schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es besser jeweils ein Rohr vom BA und eins vom Skimmer in die Kammer zu führen oder kann ich beide mittels eines Abzweiges verbinden und dann nur noch ein Rohr in die Kammer zu führen ?



Wenn du nur ein Rohr in die Kammer führen willst, mach aber vor dem Abzeig noch Zugschieber in die Leitungen.
Dann kannst du besser regeln. Denn ansonsten könnte es sein, das dein Skimmer gar nicht funzt. 

Ich habe zwar meinen Pumpenschacht vor dem Filter, aber auch zwei Rohre die in den PS führen mit Zugschiebern.
Dann kann ich wenigstens z.B. im Winterbetrieb den Einlauf vom BA schließen.


----------



## Thomas3619 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich baue mir auch gerade einen Schwerkraftfilter.  Habe diesen Beitrag mit Interesse gelesen. Wie ist das jetzt mit dem Schmutz wenn der Teich 1,45 tief ist , der  Filter aber nur 1m. Bleibt der Schmutz dann stecken???

viele Grüße
Thomas Freund


----------



## schrope (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

Hallo!

Ich habe in meinem Teich auch einen BA verbaut und bin von 1,2m schräg nach oben auf ca 60cm. 
Rein logischer Weise dürfte sich da nichts verstopfen, da der Wasserdruck sowie die Wassermenge durch ein 110KG doch recht groß ist!  
Ausserdem müsste jemand der seinen Teich 2m tief macht, seine ganzen Filterbehälter 2m tief machen! :crazy 
Ich denke wenn du größtenfalls 45° Bögen einbaust, besser noch 30° passiert da nichts. :beeten  
Und wie in diesem Threat schon erwähnt, sollte man einen Reinigungszugang einbauen. Ich werde ihn mit einem T-Stück und einem Rohr das bis auf Teichniveau geht realisieren. So kann ich immer mit einer Spiralbürste in mein rohr und es reinigen


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraft(filter)system*

Hallo, 
Danke für Eure Tips. Einen zusätzlichen Reinigungseingang werde ich jetzt auf jeden Fall mit einplanen. Ich denke da an jeweils eine Revisionsöffnung an den Abläufen vom BA und Skimmer. Hab glaub ich schon was passendes im Obi gefunden.

mfg
Klaus


----------

